# Bought some interior cleaning goodies for the GTO...



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

After doing some searching for products that people have rated highly for cleaning the interior, I made a small purchase of Meguiars.

Should I go ahead and pick up some leather conditioner for after I use the cleaning solution?

Did I make a good purchase decision, based on the cleaning products?


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like you got some good stuff, Meguiars makes great products. I would definitely get leather conditioner. My favorite is Lexol leather conditioner, I'm sure others can make suggestions.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

meekergto said:


> Looks like you got some good stuff, Meguiars makes great products. I would definitely get leather conditioner. My favorite is Lexol leather conditioner, I'm sure others can make suggestions.


I'll look into the Lexol conditioner. The cleaner and wipes that I used, worked well. 

The wipes though, have a sour, vinegar smell to them, and the fact the smell lingered for a bit, rather then dissipate may impact my decision to purchase them again.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lexol is a great, readily available product and unlike many does not leave a "whitehead" plug" in the perforations of the seats.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> Lexol is a great, readily available product and unlike many does not leave a "whitehead" plug" in the perforations of the seats.


+2 for Lexol.
The one thing I know to NEVER use is Armor All that crap destroyed the dash on my GMC.


----------

